# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Bailey V Gorilla Multipurpose ladder

## renov8or

Hi 
I have pondered buying one of these for years and now the time may have come as to hire a couple of ladders to enable me to get a few jobs done on a house interstate would cost close to buying one of these multipurpose - a trade off against better individual ladders. 
Does anyone know if any great difference in quality between the Bailey BXS-20 and the Gorilla MM15-I. There is a slight difference in weight 16.7 v 19.5 kg, with the Bailey being lighter and heavier rating ......design?? The Bailey is 200mm longer at 1.4 instead of 1.2 compact from what I read, and comes with a shelf. Bunnings sell the Gorilla for $259 v $229 for the Bailey from H&G. The Bailey seems to have the lead other than being 200mm longer compact. They both seem to have the same pivot and extension locking mechanisms, I wouldn't trust the cheaper type latches on the cheaper ladders. They seem to have the same construction and steps. 
thanks

----------


## mudbrick

Just about every ladder I've ever used has been a Bailey. Never had a problem with one so if the Bailey looks like it's got the edge over the other one in just about every way I'd say that's because it is the better ladder and buy the Bailey...
The higher load rating pretty much says it all.

----------


## Moondog55

Nothing wrong with the Gorilla multi purpose ladder but if the Bailey is cheaper I'd be buying the Bailey, I'm still using the Bailey extension ladder I bought almost 40 years ago I don't think my Gorilla will last quite that long

----------


## RodEye

Bought a ladder 3 or 4 months ago similar to the ones mentioned. Little giant mega lite model 17 rated industrial 150kg from costco for $200. Have been using it heaps lately and I got to say(IMO) it sh@@ts all over ya standard 1.8m step ladder plus doubles  as ext. ladder. So which ever one you purchase I don't think you will be disappointed.

----------


## r3nov8or

I've had mine for about 14 years and the brand stickers are missing but it's just great and you'll be happy whichever you choose. If the extra folded length doesn't bother you I'd go with lighter, heavier rating and cheaper

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Am I the only one who did a double take here?    

> Hi
> I have pondered buying one of these........

   

> I've had mine for about 14 years.....

    _.....is he talking to himself...?  _

----------


## r3nov8or

> Am I the only one who did a double take here?        _.....is he talking to himself...?  _

  Nah, we are different people  
...maybe

----------


## Bros

Had a look at Bailey and Gorilla ladders today in Bunnings and I wouldn't touch a Gorilla nor the cheaper Bailey.
A couple of years ago I had an accident on an old Bailey stepladder. The ladder was a 4 step lucky and the steps were pop rivets to the stiles. Over time the rivets corroded and when I was on the third step the rivets failed and didn't it hurt. I replaced the rivets with bolts. I also have a 1.8M Bailey that has the steps going through the stile and is peened over a much better construction but at twice the price.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Interesting....I had to have a look at my Bailey 1.8 which is mostly parked at the fence so the neighbour's kids can come over for a visit...and we can get to their pool.... 
Now....the steps on the side you typically use when it's a step ladder.... are going through, as Bros mentioned, but the other half are just riveted on      
I've had this for over 10 years and from memory it was $200 at the time     :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

Yours look a bit better as the rivets look like steel, the ones that failed on me were aluminium even though I would still be careful on them.

----------


## phild01

Mine's a flipover and no rivets:

----------


## Bros

Buying quality there Phil.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Also note the steps on mine....the ones on the flip up part are double sided.  
Hmm  
Either way it's a good little ladder, has been through a lot, thrown on the back of utes and used often.
It's still as sturdy as when I got it and I have used many others which just seem flimsy. 
Think this one used to have a sticker saying it is rated at 200kg....   :Unsure:

----------


## phild01

> Buying quality there Phil.

  That's the one I fell off and put a big ding in it where my my arm landed on it.  Wasn't the ladder's fault though, had it fully extended pressure washing the roof, didn't think about the deck it was on getting wet and slippery!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You were washing the roof from a ladder?

----------


## phild01

> You were washing the roof from a ladder?

  Polycarbonate roof, not very good for walking on  :Running:  :Stars:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Had a look at Bailey and Gorilla ladders today in Bunnings and I wouldn't touch a Gorilla nor the cheaper Bailey.
> A couple of years ago I had an accident on an old Bailey stepladder. The ladder was a 4 step lucky and the steps were pop rivets to the stiles. Over time the rivets corroded and when I was on the third step the rivets failed and didn't it hurt. I replaced the rivets with bolts. I also have a 1.8M Bailey that has the steps going through the stile and is peened over a much better construction but at twice the price.

  Because these ladders are telescopic, the lower section's rungs need to be on the front of the rails, so the upper sliding section's rails can slide inside.

----------


## Bros

> Because these ladders are telescopic, the lower section's rungs need to be on the front of the rails, so the upper sliding section's rails can slide inside.

   What the heck did that have to do with my post?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:   :What he said:

----------


## renov8or

Well I bought the Baileys BXS-20 and love it after using it for a week. Fully adjustable from min height double sided to fully extended single sided at 4.5m .....and everything in-between. One size fits all up to 4.5m  :Redface:  Although hesitant at first at climbing to near top of fully extended I quickly gained my confidence. Only a small amount of flex. Although heavier than smaller ladders when only a small ladder is required it has the advantage of being more stable, can climb on without having to worry about falling towards you if weight not well over ladder - when climbing only a few rungs when double sided. Also if you mistake last step when stepping down and find that you are stepping off second bottom step and quickly grab ladder to stop you falling backwards - there is enough weight in ladder to forgive you! (think of ladder being bolted to ground to a degree.) Flat top rungs, particularly double when not extended, are comfy to stand on if wearing thongs or better (for higher climbs). Other than extra weight which is not too big an issue unless a puny lightweight, the only real disadvantage is the min length of 1.4m which limits where it will fit in a car, especially if boot is full. 
If thinking of buying one keep this in mind. There have been a few models and I am not sure of the difference. There was the FS13206 which retailed for about $229, the following one which sold for $249 and also included a small tool tray which fitted on the steps (like the Transformer) ....these are still available in some shops, and the FS13644 which I bought and normally sells for $279, but as it was marked at $249 on the shelf (the old model!) I got it for that price. The FS13644 is labelled MK 11 and does not have the small tool tray. Although disappointed at first I found that the design of the rungs allows a flat sheet of anything like gyprock/masonite to sit perfectly across the flat top rungs at the top between the outer sides - as good as a platform, and a tin of paint can sit across the rungs or sit angled between the rungs but not fall through. Prices may vary depending on shop, or confusion over model verses latest price!

----------


## phild01

> Also if you mistake last step when stepping down and find that you are stepping off second bottom step and quickly grab ladder to stop you falling backwards - there is enough weight in ladder to forgive you!  (think of ladder being bolted to ground to a degree.)

  So many times, but I just awkwardly drop, rather than grab at the ladder.   

> Flat top rungs, particularly double when not extended, are comfy to stand on if wearing thongs or better (for higher climbs).

  good for thongs  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bros

> Well I bought the Baileys BXS-20 and love it after using it for a week. !

  My pet hate how are the rungs fixed to the stiles?

----------


## renov8or

A large rivet and moulding ? on outer section, swagged over on inner section ... for lack of better explanation.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Smilie:

----------

